# SFQC 24 weeks?



## jw012308 (Jun 9, 2019)

I read an article the other day that was from the JFKWS Commander stating that this month 6/19 that the Q course will be 24 weeks now anyone know if this is true?


----------



## jw012308 (Jun 9, 2019)

Sorry JFKSWCS


----------



## DZ (Jun 9, 2019)

Yes from what I've heard, this month they are beginning a "new" Q course.. unfortunately. Supposed to be 6 months of training And 6 months of language.

IMO they are robbing students of training they need in order to pump up numbers. Something about the SOF truths, but what do I know.

The thing about the Q course being nearly 2 years, was that it really weeded out those guys with major character flaws. It takes a certain type of guy to keep his nose clean, and stay in shape for 2 years all while learning a difficult job. Its something you cant really see from a 3 week assessment and selection course.

I can see I'm ranting now though, so I'll end my $.02


----------



## jw012308 (Jun 9, 2019)

Oh so 24 weeks of SUT SERE ect. Then another 24 for language? So it’s still a year?

Do you happen to know for NG guys if after passing SFAS and going to Q are they given active duty orders or activated since it’s such a long time?


----------



## jw012308 (Jun 9, 2019)

Also does that mean after the first 24 weeks of the new Q you are tabbed/awarded the green beret?


----------



## Box (Jun 10, 2019)

I've heard as low as a 16 week long SFQC was considered during the recent retooling - and miraculously, "no standards will be lowered or changed"

harrumph harrumph harrumph


----------



## AWP (Jun 10, 2019)

What an amazing time to be alive...when we lengthen BCT, but shorten the SFQC. At the rate the Army's going, Airborne will include wingsuiting and Ranger school will become a CBT.


----------



## Box (Jun 10, 2019)

for the record...
I DO NOT want to jump my wingsuit from a big iron bird at "_12 hundred and 50 feet_"...
and I dont care if "_all my friends really think its neat_"


----------



## AWP (Jun 10, 2019)

Box said:


> for the record...
> I DO NOT want to jump my wingsuit from a big iron bird at "_12 hundred and 50 feet_"...
> and I dont care if "_all my friends really think its neat_"



Sounds like "someone's" afraid to create a Youtube channel... No guts, no glory.


----------



## Deleted member 7960 (Jun 10, 2019)

Devil’s advocate hat on.

Old Q = 34 weeks (5 wks SFOC, 6 wks SUT, 3 wks SERE, 16 wks MOS, 4 wks Sage).

Language is still language, and they’ve recently started doing gated PT tests and 5 milers to hold dudes accountable. I’ve been told a couple guys have actually been dropped in language in the newer classes for failing these gates.

SOCM is also unchanged from my understanding for the medics.

The old Q took two years because SWCS is unable to optimize it without a 5 week holdover between each phase it seems. If you do the math on it, if the old Q took 2 years, then this one will take about 1.5, so it’s not as crazy a cut as we make it seem. 24 weeks on paper can easily stretch out just as 34 weeks did previously. Also, 5 weeks they cut out were SFOC, which in my humble opinion was a useless course for anything other than the old gates/land nav, which I believe will now be in MOS, the new Phase I. I’d love to see land nav and the old 55 lbs dry standard brought back, as well as the SFPA when they do gates in MOS, but the ink is still drying on my 1059.

I do have concerns with removing 4 wks from MOS, which at least in the case of the medics is going to be a serious hindrance to the learning at SFMS. Also, the new “SUT” is still 6 weeks, but it’s restructured from my understanding in a way where I’m not sure how well soft skills/xrays will really pick it up. As it reads now, there’s 1 week of instruction, followed by 3 weeks of FID/teaching your partner force, and then 2 weeks of UW (evals). I know for me, it took longer than 1 week to learn SUT from scratch, so I’m curious to see how students will be able to teach something they glossed over for one week. Something tells me there will still be plenty of instruction in the FID section of the new SUT, and the Bravos/prior infantry guys in the classes are going to become infinitely more important to help the other guys along than they already are.

In conclusion/TLDR; I don’t think it’s going to be as crazy as it seems, but I would like to see the old gates returned and I do have some concern over the shortening of MOS. I am also quite curious how the new SUT is going to work.


----------



## Brill (Jun 10, 2019)

AWP said:


> What an amazing time to be alive...when we lengthen BCT, but shorten the SFQC. At the rate the Army's going, Airborne will include wingsuiting and Ranger school will become a CBT.



I went in for an Arabic DLPT and was surprised to see a doc in white lab coat. “Drop your pants, turn, your head, and cough.”

I walked out 3/3 in MSA.

(Standards...)


----------



## 18C4V (Jun 27, 2019)

Yes, The SFQC is being optimized (shortened), we've received numerous briefings (at least Command Teams) about the changes.


----------



## JARadar (Jul 21, 2019)

If you speak a language or 2 already, do you still need to attend language school?


----------



## JARadar (Jul 21, 2019)

Do you still attend BCT before SFAS for the Guard?


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 27, 2019)

JARadar said:


> If you speak a language or 2 already, do you still need to attend language school?


Have a current language test score and you’ll be sent forward, as long as it matches the Group you’re going to


----------



## EqualReaction (Jul 29, 2019)

Duke said:


> Devil’s advocate hat on.
> 
> Old Q = 34 weeks (5 wks SFOC, 6 wks SUT, 3 wks SERE, 16 wks MOS, 4 wks Sage).
> 
> ...


Do you think the new Q-course more oriented toward prepping students for FID/UW than how it was before? If it does turn out that there is less training in the SUT phase do you have any advice for guys who are going in as an 18x?


----------

